# Snow Plowing Costs



## IceLady64 (May 14, 2010)

Hello!

Im a student in Colorado doing a research project on snow and ice removal in the front range. Could anyone help me out with a few questions I have? If you could I would really appreciate it! Send me a private message on here and we can go from there! Thanks much!

Renee


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can not use the PM system yet. Check the rules page for instructions for how and when you can use it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

post your questions I am sure there are tons of people here that could help you out.


----------



## IceLady64 (May 14, 2010)

*Snow Plowing Questions*

I guess I should of read the fine print when I registered! Its ok, I'll just post my questions here.

Do people usually work T&M, per push, per season or by the inch?
What type of equipment (trucks or heavy equipment?)
Price lists?
Ice management? what do they use?
Sidewalk clearing? what do they use?
If you own your own company, whats your total sales revenue? what portion of that is snow removal? landscaping? earthwork? asphalt & concrete?
Is anyone working on any R&D projects?
Any mergers and acquisitions going on?
How do you feel you sit with the competition in the Rocky Mountain region?
What are your strengths? weaknesses?
Any promotional campaigns going on? what are they? are they working?
What are your biggest challenges?
Have you seen a difference in recent weather patterns? If so, then what are they?
Any new technologies out there for plowing? de-icing? snow relocation?
Customer base?

Thanks everyone for reading and (hopefully!) replying!

all the best,

Renee


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go to the SNOW Magazine site they have articles the financial data you are looking and much of the other as well. Then there is Sima. Go to JD Dave's Profile (use the search feature in the site menu bar) and get his other contact info. He can hook you up with SIMA.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

IceLady64;1042470 said:


> I guess I should of read the fine print when I registered! Its ok, I'll just post my questions here.
> 
> Do people usually work T&M, per push, per season or by the inch? all the above
> What type of equipment (trucks or heavy equipment?) all the above
> ...


thought i could answer more of them... guess thats why im an ice cream man


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;1042472 said:


> Go to the SNOW Magazine site they have articles the financial data you are looking and much of the other as well. Then there is Sima. Go to JD Dave's Profile (use the search feature in the site menu bar) and get his other contact info. He can hook you up with SIMA.


Thanks for the Sima plug. I reccomend calling sima directly and say you are a student and have some questions and see what they say. Tell them JD Dave told you to call. Actually try emailing Heather and she will point you in the right direction. [email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I filled in what I could. Hope that helps.

Do people usually work T&M, per push, per season or by the inch? 
I do a combination of per push but mainly seasonal 
What type of equipment (trucks or heavy equipment?)
I use 3/4 Ton Diesel Trucks and Bobcat Skid Steer Loader as I do smaller strip mall type lots, carwash, residential and med parking lots. No big box outlets
Price lists? There are costs in which we pay for salt, sand, fuel ect, but as for charging out it depends on the job and its requirements. 
Ice management? what do they use? In our area we use salt on most commercial properties, however some places request a sand/salt mix, most of those are places like loading yards, with trucks and outdoor forklifts. Sand provides traction. /COLOR]
Sidewalk clearing? what do they use? We use a small kubota tractor with a 3ft blade, Hand operated snow blower and shovel. Bulk salt spread by hand using pails.
If you own your own company, whats your total sales revenue? what portion of that is snow removal? landscaping? earthwork? asphalt & concrete?
Is anyone working on any R&D projects?
Any mergers and acquisitions going on?I'd take a large cheque if anyone wants to buy me out
How do you feel you sit with the competition in the Rocky Mountain region?
What are your strengths? weaknesses? My strengths would be my ability to get the job done right, my salesmanship and desire to provide a solution. My weeknesses would be employees, I have a hard time dealing with them sometimes. Im also not mechanically inclined like most guys, but Im getting there
Any promotional campaigns going on? what are they? are they working? Ive never really advertised, most of my work has come thru referal, word of mouth or prospecting clients myself
What are your biggest challenges? Finding the right people to work for you season after season. Convincing people that they need a professional to plow their snow not just someone with a blade. Educating the customer
Have you seen a difference in recent weather patterns? If so, then what are they? lots of snow 07/08, lots of snow 08/09, no snow 09/10, 
Any new technologies out there for plowing? de-icing? snow relocation? the ebling rear blade, the artic sectional pusher, poly sanders - lightweight - no rust, fluid film, led lighting, plows with wings and moving endplates. 
Customer base? majority renew on a yearly basis, approx 35 to 40 clients, mostly commercial.

Thanks everyone for reading and (hopefully!) replying!

all the best,

Renee


----------



## IceLady64 (May 14, 2010)

thank you all so much!


----------

